
Thursday’s Junk-Bond Rally May Have Been a Fed-Fueled Mirage - kaycebasques
https://www.barrons.com/articles/thursdays-junk-bond-rally-may-have-been-a-fed-fueled-mirage-51586535580
======
kaycebasques
Here's the Fed's term sheet:
[https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/pressreleases/file...](https://www.federalreserve.gov/newsevents/pressreleases/files/monetary20200409a5.pdf?mod=article_inline)

